# sorry i was wrong



## elvis332

it turns out my guppy is not a fancy guppy its a yellow king cobra guppy
heres a photo


----------



## lohachata

actually;i do believe that it is a fancy guppy..


----------



## elvis332

i looked every where and it says its a yellow king cobra guppy


----------



## justintrask

fancy guppy is a relative term. it's not show quality fancy guppy, but it is a fancy guppy. any guppy that is not wild strain (common feeder guppy which i like much better) is considered a fancy guppy


----------



## elvis332

so your saying it is a fancy guppy


----------



## fishboy

As a generality;if it's not as bland as a female guppy, then it's a fancy guppy.


----------



## justintrask

Wild Guppy:









Any guppy that looks nicer than those with bigger fins and more color could be considered fancy guppies.


----------



## elvis332

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## Buggy

Oh how cute! I love neon polka dots. lol


----------

